# Are Bass in the Middle Provo?



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been wondering about this for a while. Couldn't some bass out of Deer Creek make it up the river? I've never fished the MP but I hope to do some fly fishing there this fall. If there are smallies in there I would love to hook into one! That would be a killer catch in a river! 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

They're already there... maybe not in huge numbers but I know smallies are there and I would suspect largemouth could get upstream eventually too. There are also smallies in the Lower Provo.... those I've actually seen. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

my buddy caught a smallie in the upper, 7 yrs ago.


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

I caught some smallies with flies on the MP last year while fishing with my Grandpa (I have pix at home that I will upload later). I few years back my cousin who lives in Midway was fishing right above the Charleston Bridge with a spinner and caught a 4 pound largemouth.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldnt doubt that they are in there. I dont know if your familiar with the Ogden river, but I have caught a couple bass outta there that have escaped from Pineview.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> I wouldnt doubt that they are in there. I dont know if your familiar with the Ogden river, but I have caught a couple bass outta there that have escaped from Pineview.


Really? Was it up in the cayon or below the river walkway?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was behind the Oaks Restuarant. I used to fish there all the time but now beaver dams have changed the whole layout. I have heard a tale that some kid caught a muskie in there once too but whether or not thats true I dunno.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

There are no natural barriers to stop smallies from entering the middle provo, but you won't find them in large numbers either. The middle provo is a tailwater fishery below a dam which keeps the temperature from warming to the optimal level that smallies prefer in the summer. Deer Creek warms quickly in the shallows in the spring and summer and provides more forage for smallies than the river does, so they have no driving reason to leave the reservoir in favor of the river. I helped with an electroshocking last fall on the lower provo and we shocked up a healthy smallie that had apparently taken a ride down the DC spillway (we were sampling a strech just below the dam). The smallie was healthy but I'm sure it wished it could get back into the lake somehow. From what I gather, smallies prefer rivers that are slower moving and warmer, like those found in the midwest.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Largemouth can make it to some surprising places, I personally have seen them at 47'16' 40.71--116'33'01.09 and that is pretty far from where they are "supposed" to be.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I have caught them on several occasions on the lower Provo from Utah Lake up to below the deer creek reservoir. I don’t think they are two many being caught because most people use flies. I use much bigger lures. 
Small fish eat bugs big fish feed at night and eat fish. You would be shocked at what swims in that river at night.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> You would be shocked at what swims in that river at night.


Thats what I hear... unfortunately, I've not yet fished it at night.... close, and on other rivers, the big fish definitely came out... I just haven't hit the Provo yet.


----------

